# Private Colleges



## isma khan (Sep 1, 2014)

i am two year repeater failed to get good marks in mcat this time i got 64 % of total aggregate any chances of mbbs in any private medical colleges in Lahore ? although last year i was selected by Avicenna having 60% without any donations ! Tell me about donations and bds merit in different medical calleges.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

go for private medical college
avicennia is pretty strict with studies so buckle up for hard work


----------



## isma khan (Sep 1, 2014)

sorry i did not understand should i go there ?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

You should go everywhere.... but when u receive call from any college go for it...dnt wait for others


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Dekho its fine
You tried but could nt make it I have friends who scored not that good in mcat but studied real good in medical school

Thing is get admission in any college that is willing to accept you


----------



## isma khan (Sep 1, 2014)

okay guys ! what about BDS is there any chance ?


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup
But try in all medical colleges and get admission in the ones that call you for interview


----------



## isma khan (Sep 1, 2014)

ok thank you


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Np


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

my aggregate is nearly 72%..where should i apply please help


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> my aggregate is nearly 72%..where should i apply please help


You should apply in central park, rashid latif,amna anayat, LMDC UOL , and also in CMH and FMH..Akhtar saeed also...hopefully you will get


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

Fmh me donations pe accpt krleitay ha kia? Or donations kirni deini prti ? Kindly help me


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> You should apply in central park, rashid latif,amna anayat, LMDC UOL , and also in CMH and FMH..Akhtar saeed also...hopefully you will get


i am applying in fmh cmh lmdc and shalamaar 
i am biased about all others as they seem to be not so good to me :/


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Lmdc maybe
My advice to you would be what I said above
apply in every college that's possibly willing to accept you


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i am applying in fmh cmh lmdc and shalamaar
> i am biased about all others as they seem to be not so good to me :/


You should also apply in Akhtar saeed , Central park and rasid latif... In these colleges ur chances are high...

- - - Updated - - -



AishaAa said:


> Fmh me donations pe accpt krleitay ha kia? Or donations kirni deini prti ? Kindly help me


Last year there were token system in FMH... Token of 2 lakh or more not sure ..but there were token system in FMH..


----------



## Amir (Sep 6, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> You should apply in central park, rashid latif,amna anayat, LMDC UOL , and also in CMH and FMH..Akhtar saeed also...hopefully you will get




My aggragate is 82.80 any chance of admission in Shalamar medical college?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Amir said:


> My aggragate is 82.80 any chance of admission in Shalamar medical college?


You will get in for sure..


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2014)

My aggregate is 66 %
wanted to apply in BDS from any of FMH CMH RLMC LMDC 
which one to apply ??
Guide me beacuse I have to buy Prospectus in coming days
:?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> My aggregate is 66 %
> wanted to apply in BDS from any of FMH CMH RLMC LMDC
> which one to apply ??
> Guide me beacuse I have to buy Prospectus in coming days
> :?


You have more chances to get into RLMC and, maybe LMDC too. You aggregate is low for CMH and FMH. Apply to UOL and Sharif for BDS too.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Sasha said:


> My aggregate is 66 %
> wanted to apply in BDS from any of FMH CMH RLMC LMDC
> which one to apply ??
> Guide me beacuse I have to buy Prospectus in coming days
> :?


Thats way too low for rlmc too.
They mite stoop to atleast a 70 but i don't think any further.

Unless ur a dual national. Or foreign.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Crypt said:


> Thats way too low for rlmc too.
> They mite stoop to atleast a 70 but i don't think any further.
> 
> Unless ur a dual national. Or foreign.


Crypt, isn't RLMC inducting it's first batch of BDS? Anyways, you are in a better position to guide newcomers about RLMC buddy.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2014)

But I heard that FMH has mostly random selection 
i have a friend studying there with agg 66 %
If there os any chance in RLMC plz guide me !!
Or Wbt MBBS from China ?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

masterh said:


> Crypt, isn't RLMC inducting it's first batch of BDS? Anyways, you are in a better position to guide newcomers about RLMC buddy.


They havent really made an official announcement for BDS just yet.

Even though the structures are complete.

But no paperwork or official announcements have been made.

And besides,
Its better to get into a BDS more reliable,
Like for CMH,
FMH,
LMDC.

I wouldn't suggest venturing to anyone.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Sasha said:


> But I heard that FMH has mostly random selection
> i have a friend studying there with agg 66 %
> If there os any chance in RLMC plz guide me !!
> Or Wbt MBBS from China ?


That friend must have had some steel connections.

If u have those,
U cud try.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My aggregate is 66 %
> wanted to apply in BDS from any of FMH CMH RLMC LMDC
> which one to apply ??
> Guide me beacuse I have to buy Prospectus in coming days
> :?


You will get in LMDC...


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

I have 61% . Any chances in Shalamar or LMDC?


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

76.5% any chances guys? if yes tell me names of colleges


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

mkuser said:


> I have 61% . Any chances in Shalamar or LMDC?


Sory to say low chances

- - - Updated - - -



robotsyntex said:


> 76.5% any chances guys? if yes tell me names of colleges


Akhtar saeed, central park, rashid latif, amna anayat,


----------



## Asma Sohail (Sep 9, 2014)

I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.

Thank you!


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

*LMDC Nd Akhtar Saeed*

plz tell me about these clgs merit nd donations. . is 68 r 69 agregate enough for dese? nd wt donations r requird

- - - Updated - - -

plzzz tell me about donations at lmdc r saeed akhtr for 68 r 69 agregate

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> Crypt, isn't RLMC inducting it's first batch of BDS? Anyways, you are in a better position to guide newcomers about RLMC buddy.


plz reply to my thread

- - - Updated - - -

nd wt about aptitude test of lmdc nd akhtr saeed


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> plz tell me about these clgs merit nd donations. . is 68 r 69 agregate enough for dese? nd wt donations r requird
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


They don't have an aptitude test.

Merit (Rough Estimate) for MBBS:
LMDC: 80%
Akhtar Saeed: 76 to 77% 

Both of these do take some donations, however the exact amounts or information about that could be obtained from their administrations or their students. 

- - - Updated - - -

With 68 and 69% merit you may get into BDS in Sharif, Akhtar Saeed and maybe LMDC & FMH (LMDC & FMH on donations or sifarish for BDS).


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

FMH only for girls?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

robotsyntex said:


> FMH only for girls?


No. It is co-ed.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

masterh said:


> They don't have an aptitude test.
> 
> Merit (Rough Estimate) for MBBS:
> LMDC: 80%
> ...


any rough estimate abt donations for mbbs? cant i get admission into mbbs wid these mks?

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> You will get in LMDC...


 krish can i get into lmdc wid 68 r 69 agregate? do u knw abt donations there?

- - - Updated - - -

wht is admission requiremnt? i mean 50 prcnt uhs tst 40 prcnt fsc nd 10 prcnt mtric is it so r smmthng else?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

baby doll said:


> any rough estimate abt donations for mbbs? cant i get admission into mbbs wid these mks?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes LMDC accept donation ...Donation starts from 10 lakh to 30lakh...Last year a girl with 500 marks in fsc admitted in LMDC with 25 lakh donation Because MNA of Bhalwalpur was reference... IF you have sefarish You will get in.. Otherwise no chance.. Also apply in avacena medical college.. Last year principle accepted a girl with 60% aggregate...also apply in Akhtar saeed and central park , rashid latif, UOL, Continental.. i hope you will get admission


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Yes LMDC accept donation ...Donation starts from 10 lakh to 30lakh...Last year a girl with 500 marks in fsc admitted in LMDC with 25 lakh donation Because MNA of Bhalwalpur was reference... IF you have sefarish You will get in.. Otherwise no chance.. Also apply in avacena medical college.. Last year principle accepted a girl with 60% aggregate...also apply in Akhtar saeed and central park , rashid latif, UOL, Continental.. i hope you will get admission


is cntral parks a good clg?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Yes.


at wich clg r u? cn i get into akhtr saed r cntral prk wid 68 r 69 agregat? r i ll hv to pay donation? if i cn get wt about their own entry test?

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> They don't have an aptitude test.
> 
> Merit (Rough Estimate) for MBBS:
> LMDC: 80%
> ...


 can i get into cntral parks? wt typ of clg it is? hv u any idea abt akhtr saeed donation?plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me i dnt wana repaet....................................................................................


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey. 
I got 920 marks in fsc. 
985 in matric. 
But in mcat only 602
aggregate 69.9 
will i get admission in any private medical college???

- - - Updated - - -

Please reply as i am sailing in the same boat 

- - - Updated - - -

Hey krissh. Help me out please !


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

baby doll said:


> at wich clg r u? cn i get into akhtr saed r cntral prk wid 68 r 69 agregat? r i ll hv to pay donation? if i cn get wt about their own entry test?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> can i get into cntral parks? wt typ of clg it is? hv u any idea abt akhtr saeed donation?plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me i dnt wana repaet....................................................................................


 Akhtar saeed have its own test of 12.5 aggregate...if you able to get 11% or more marks you will able to get in ...This year there is chance that merit will decrease ..so your chances are alive...And central park have no test...but their merit is low ...Your admission on chances.. but chances are there in avacena also

- - - Updated - - -



Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> Hey.
> I got 920 marks in fsc.
> 985 in matric.
> But in mcat only 602
> ...


Brother same as above...Try LMDC..Sometimes they look at Fsc marks...Apply in every college


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Can is anyone willing to sell his admission in a private medical college. Money will be given on demand. 

Shalamar students preferred.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Akhtar saeed have its own test of 12.5 aggregate...if you able to get 11% or more marks you will able to get in ...This year there is chance that merit will decrease ..so your chances are alive...And central park have no test...but their merit is low ...Your admission on chances.. but chances are there in avacena also
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


thnx alot krish. plz tel me wt typ of test is conducted at akhter saeed?any tips?

- - - Updated - - -

r rashid latif r uol ka b koi test hta hy? ks typ ka hta?

- - - Updated - - -

have u any idea abt donations at fmh nd shalamar nd sharif????? shld i apply thre?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

baby doll said:


> thnx alot krish. plz tel me wt typ of test is conducted at akhter saeed?any tips?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Shalamar does not take any donations or bribe at all. It gives admission only and only on merit. However, other medical colleges may take donations or sifarish as a bait for giving admissions. However, there is no such thing at Shalamar, admissions are only given on merit here. 

- - - Updated - - -



mkuser said:


> Can is anyone willing to sell his admission in a private medical college. Money will be given on demand.
> 
> Shalamar students preferred.


WHAT? :S :?


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

This masterh character is delusional. Every private medical college has one or two students that are on safarish. Shalamar takes mostly on merit but how would a student know if someone was admitted through sifarish? Masterh ,I know you want to promote your college but stop passing your own delusions and whims as facts. It misguided people.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

mkuser said:


> This masterh character is delusional. Every private medical college has one or two students that are on safarish. Shalamar takes mostly on merit but how would a student know if someone was admitted through sifarish? Masterh ,I know you want to promote your college but stop passing your own delusions and whims as facts. It misguided people. _ plz tel me wt typ of test is conducted at akhter saeed?any tips?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

baby doll said:


> mkuser said:
> 
> 
> > This masterh character is delusional. Every private medical college has one or two students that are on safarish. Shalamar takes mostly on merit but how would a student know if someone was admitted through sifarish? Masterh ,I know you want to promote your college but stop passing your own delusions and whims as facts. It misguided people. _ plz tel me wt typ of test is conducted at akhter saeed?any tips?_
> ...


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Crypt said:


> baby doll said:
> 
> 
> > No test for rlmc and uol last year,
> ...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

baby doll said:


> Crypt said:
> 
> 
> > _plz tel me wt typ of test is conducted at akhter saeed nd central park?any tips? wt typ of intrview _
> ...


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Crypt said:


> baby doll said:
> 
> 
> > Its an nts test,
> ...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

baby doll said:


> Crypt said:
> 
> 
> > thnxxx alottt. same test fr cntral prk? is it easy?
> ...


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks a Lot Krrish. Does Akhtar saeed accepts donations?
I really want to get admission in akhtar saeed. 
May it accept me with 69 percent??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> This masterh character is delusional. Every private medical college has one or two students that are on safarish. Shalamar takes mostly on merit but how would a student know if someone was admitted through sifarish? Masterh ,I know you want to promote your college but stop passing your own delusions and whims as facts. It misguided people.



Merit list of Shalamar is displayed online. And, there is not even a single student who had ever come to Shalamar without merit, with sifarish or money. Shalamar has the cleanest reputation and, everyone knows that. Our principal's own daughter didn't get admission here and, sifarish is non existent here. Let me tell you, the owner of Shalamar and LUMS are the same and, they don't compromise on merit at all. Even those meritorious students who couldn't afford private education study here on scholarships and financial aid. There are students in Shalamar whose fathers are taxi drivers or clerks but, they are brilliant so, college gives them scholarships and aid to facilitate them. There is no compromise on merit at all. And trust me, that is not what I am saying. You are welcome to ask anyone here on this forum who are students of other medical colleges, and they would tell you them same thing that Shalamar is the ONLY NON-CORRUPT, MERITORIOUS and CLEANEST Medical College in Punjab and Pakistan. It's admission process is the most transparent.


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

masterh said:


> Merit list of Shalamar is displayed online. And, there is not even a single student who had ever come to Shalamar without merit, with sifarish or money. Shalamar has the cleanest reputation and, everyone knows that. Our principal's own daughter didn't get admission here and, sifarish is non existent here. Let me tell you, the owner of Shalamar and LUMS are the same and, they don't compromise on merit at all. Even those meritorious students who couldn't afford private education study here on scholarships and financial aid. There are students in Shalamar whose fathers are taxi drivers or clerks but, they are brilliant so, college gives them scholarships and aid to facilitate them. There is no compromise on merit at all. And trust me, that is not what I am saying. You are welcome to ask anyone here on this forum who are students of other medical colleges, and they would tell you them same thing that Shalamar is the ONLY NON-CORRUPT, MERITORIOUS and CLEANEST Medical College in Punjab and Pakistan. It's admission process is the most transparent.


Strange how the doctors that work in the hospital dont hold that high an opinion of Shalamar. I guess they must be corrupt or something. So now Shalamar is the best in the country is it? Still so few know it even exists. Stop exagerrating sir


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mkuser said:


> Strange how the doctors that work in the hospital dont hold that high an opinion of Shalamar. I guess they must be corrupt or something. So now Shalamar is the best in the country is it? Still so few know it even exists. Stop exagerrating sir


Because Shalamar is only 4 and a half years old. CMH is 5 years older and LMDC, Shifa and FMH are a decade older than Shalamar. AKU is 3 decades older than Shalamar. And, at the rate at which Shalamar is progressing, having already beaten all the private medical colleges in Punjab. It is only a matter of time that it'd officially become the best in the country. Right now, only AKU is above Shalamar. Only AKU. 

- - - Updated - - -

And, those who work at the hospital have no relation whatsoever with the medical college. They are neither a part of the faculty nor have any relation to the college unless they are Professors or APs. 

Secondly, just because you are biased and illogical, I would completely discard what you said. If you are so sure, kindly let me know the name of that 'someone' who works at the hospital so that, I could meet and ask him in person. 

In terms of popularity too, Shalamar has escalated at the fastest speed possible. And, it is only a matter of time now since, Shalamar is only 4 and a half years old as of now. 


- - - Updated - - -


And MKUSER, I invite you to come to Shalamar and see for yourself with ME. I will love to show you around with PRIDE, Alhumdolilah.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Last time i heard it was like akmu
shifa
cmh
shalamar


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

baby doll said:


> thnx alot krish. plz tel me wt typ of test is conducted at akhter saeed?any tips?- - - Updated - - -r rashid latif r uol ka b koi test hta hy? ks typ ka hta?- - - Updated - - -have u any idea abt donations at fmh nd shalamar nd sharif????? shld i apply thre?


 Last year akhtar saeed test was medium.. Bio portion was easy overall 200 or more mcqs.. Aptitude test included question like who discovered ball pen and ect...There is no concept of donation in shalamar.. but in FMH a little bit donation accepted ..Last year token system ..not know what will happen this year


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> You should also apply in Akhtar saeed , Central park and rasid latif... In these colleges ur chances are high...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Last year there were token system in FMH... Token of 2 lakh or more not sure ..but there were token system in FMH..


wt is token system? they take 2 lacs onc r evry year?

- - - Updated - - -

is there any specific sylabus for the test nd wt abt central park intrview r test


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

baby doll said:


> wt is token system? they take 2 lacs onc r evry year?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> is there any specific sylabus for the test nd wt abt central park intrview r test


Token only for 1st year.. 
No syllabus for test..follow fsc books and increase ur knowledge about internet
Interviews are very easy in private medical colleges.. just simple questions about Father , why you want to become a doctor etc..


----------



## ayesha8 (Sep 13, 2014)

On what bases merit is made in FMH? Whats the weightage?
I've got 80% in fsc but 45% in mcat. where should I apply. I'm tensed.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

ayesha8 said:


> On what bases merit is made in FMH? Whats the weightage?
> I've got 80% in fsc but 45% in mcat. where should I apply. I'm tensed.


 Low chances but apply in all medical colleges ...


----------



## ayesha8 (Sep 13, 2014)

:'( :'( :'(


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

Fmh k test ka syllabus bta de koi plz


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

AishaAa said:


> Fmh k test ka syllabus bta de koi plz


No syllabus..it was common test .. 10,10 mcqs from science subjects.. Just focus on fsc books and get information about internet terms


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Ny idea wnz Fmh test??
Heard cmh test is in Nov...


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

FMH test is on 13th and 14th of October.


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

wat was the last year closing merit of CMH (foreign seat)?


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> No syllabus..it was common test .. 10,10 mcqs from science subjects.. Just focus on fsc books and get information about internet terms


Total mcqs kitny htay ha?


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Mahnooriqbal1995 (Sep 15, 2014)

Asalamu alaikum ! I would like to know that my aggregate is 80.9% is there any chance in fmh,shalamar and lamdc ? Please guide me


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

AishaAa said:


> Total mcqs kitny htay ha?


60


----------



## Mahnooriqbal1995 (Sep 15, 2014)

Reply me as well please


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

my aggregate is 76%. do i have any chances of getting into FMH in MBBS?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

my aggregate came out to be 73%.. what are my chances in fmh,cmh,lmdc for BDS ?


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> 60


Ty so mch bs aik or baat bta dein plz k 10 10 10 tow teenu science sbjct hugye tow baki 30 mrks kis cheez k ha?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

so my aggregate is 73 % now..where should i apply in BDS ?


----------



## Hippocrates (Jun 26, 2013)

For private collages do you still have to apply through HEC or PTAP or can you apply directly to the collage. In terms of Shalamar, Shifa and CMH. feel free to suggest other good schools. Reading all the threads about which is better gets pretty confusing. 

Thanks


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hippocrates said:


> For private collages do you still have to apply through HEC or PTAP or can you apply directly to the collage. In terms of Shalamar, Shifa and CMH. feel free to suggest other good schools. Reading all the threads about which is better gets pretty confusing.
> 
> Thanks


For private colleges, you need to apply DIRECTLY to the college with you IBCC equivalence and SATs. You don't need to apply through HEC or PTAP.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

AishaAa said:


> Ty so mch bs aik or baat bta dein plz k 10 10 10 tow teenu science sbjct hugye tow baki 30 mrks kis cheez k ha?


15 from english , 15 from aptitude

- - - Updated - - -



tayyaba pervaiz said:


> so my aggregate is 73 % now..where should i apply in BDS ?


Good chances in LMDC and FMH

- - - Updated - - -



Mahnooriqbal1995 said:


> Asalamu alaikum ! I would like to know that my aggregate is 80.9% is there any chance in fmh,shalamar and lamdc ? Please guide me


Have chances in LMDC and FMH.. but not 100%... Hard chance for Shalamar


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

77.8.....MBBS chances???:red:.....I want to cry cry cry.......

- - - Updated - - -

Hey my aggregate is 77.8....where should I think of???and tell k Fmh aur lmdc aur cmh test ....how are they like???/


----------



## Hippocrates (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks masterh, Also what is the aggregate for shalamar for dual nationals?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Hippocrates said:


> Thanks masterh, Also what is the aggregate for shalamar for dual nationals?


Inbox.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Master?????u can answer me as well....


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

cn anybody here tell me ?WHAT was the merit of BDS in CMH last year ?


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

can a local candidate apply for foreign seat?And if yes then what would be procedure and would its form different and what about its fee.my aggregate is 58% .in which medical clge i can get admission.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> can a local candidate apply for foreign seat?And if yes then what would be procedure and would its form different and what about its fee.my aggregate is 58% .in which medical clge i can get admission.


The fee is around 20 lac per year.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

if we want to get admission in mbbs or bds at the same time in one clge then do we have to fill two separate forms or just one form would be enough?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> if we want to get admission in mbbs or bds at the same time in one clge then do we have to fill two separate forms or just one form would be enough?


Two separate forms.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Hammas (Sep 22, 2014)

I got 75.9% aggrigate, plz guide me about bahria university of medicine and dentistry karachi. I am from Multan.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

How is the fmh and lmdc test like???have admissions started in lmdc????I have 77.8....what do you say???


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> How is the fmh and lmdc test like???have admissions started in lmdc????I have 77.8....what do you say???


Admissions have not started in LMDC, and the tests are a mere formality, LMDC test is just of 10 marks, while FMH test is bigger.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

Aoa Umer I asked sharif for BDS.THey said last year closing merit was 62% and mine is 58.2 right nw.They told me to apply there are chances.so should I apply there and is there any chance that i can apply on overseas and would o get admission there if i apply on overseas.what u suggest

- - - Updated - - -

i also went to UOl.They said eligibility criteria is at least 60% marks in fsc and must appeared in mcat and 12.5% of their tst.I fulfill 1st two requirements bt their tst includes maths as well so it would be tough so should i apply and what standard does this uni own regarding MBBS and BDS.If i get their then should i join this uni.They said u have gud marks according to their criteria ...........................confused

- - - Updated - - -

plz umer guide me


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> Aoa Umer I asked sharif for BDS.THey said last year closing merit was 62% and mine is 58.2 right nw.They told me to apply there are chances.so should I apply there and is there any chance that i can apply on overseas and would o get admission there if i apply on overseas.what u suggest
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Apply to both, and than decide, Sharif gives UHS degree while UoL has their own degree.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

is rlmc offering BDS ?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> is rlmc offering BDS ?


Nope.


----------



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

isma khan said:


> i am two year repeater failed to get good marks in mcat this time i got 64 % of total aggregate any chances of mbbs in any private medical colleges in Lahore ? although last year i was selected by Avicenna having 60% without any donations ! Tell me about donations and bds merit in different medical calleges.


Alevel student o?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

akhtr saeed k test me jst uhs mcat waly topics hty hain ya full fsc books??? plz help...koi guide krskta abt test??


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Hammas said:


> I got 75.9% aggrigate, plz guide me about bahria university of medicine and dentistry karachi. I am from Multan.


Your aggregate is using the bumdc entrance exam right?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> You should also apply in Akhtar saeed , Central park and rasid latif... In these colleges ur chances are high...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Last year there were token system in FMH... Token of 2 lakh or more not sure ..but there were token system in FMH..


krrish my aggregate is 73.6% ..what are my chances in BDS in LMDC CMH FMH and also in rashid latif ? please help


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> krrish my aggregate is 73.6% ..what are my chances in BDS in LMDC CMH FMH and also in rashid latif ? please help


Yes your chances are bright in LMDC Rashid latif, FMH ...For CMH do well in test


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

baby doll said:


> akhtr saeed k test me jst uhs mcat waly topics hty hain ya full fsc books??? plz help...koi guide krskta abt test??


a friend told me that there were total 220 MCQS including IQ questions and general knowledge 
as she told me that UHS syllabus was in their test ( as per my friend not me )

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> Yes your chances are bright in LMDC Rashid latif, FMH ...For CMH do well in test


thats a good news for me  so am i supposed to apply at any other place or not ? is it enough ??


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Apply everywhere


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Apply everywhere


will apply in sharif as well :/ where else ?


----------



## Arooj.2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi there,, I have an aggregate of 67.06%. Where should I apply for mbbs??


----------



## Mashhood Ashraf (Oct 29, 2014)

What about LMDC ????Is this good or not???

- - - Updated - - -

in RLMC,LMDC,AKHTAR SAEED


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Mashhood Ashraf said:


> What about LMDC ????Is this good or not???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> in RLMC,LMDC,AKHTAR SAEED


LMDC for sure outta these, and yes LMDC is really good


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Mashhood Ashraf said:


> What about LMDC ????Is this good or not???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> in RLMC,LMDC,AKHTAR SAEED


LMDC


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

can anybody here tell me about the CMH test ? questions and their ratio ? please let me know !


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> can anybody here tell me about the CMH test ? questions and their ratio ? please let me know !


Remember the way we prepared the MCAT, the selected topic study and all that brevity? Time for another brief revision


----------



## Hassan sajid bhatti (Oct 2, 2021)

Guys please tell me that i have got 80 % in fsc but fail in mcat and got 82 marks can i get admission in any medical uni , please help i will give double fees !


----------



## imankazmi55 (30 d ago)

I've got 78% marks in fsc and 51% in mcat. Will there be any private medical college which will accept me??


----------

